
2 months later... when will Apple finish “assessing” Hong Kong's “security” law? - spenvo
https://twitter.com/SpencerDailey/status/1299461026438623233
======
rvz
> Apple said it was "assessing the new law". It remains silent on its
> progress. When will it finish?

The answer is never. Apple knows that China accounts towards 1/3 of its
revenue [0], thus it will cost them significantly if they acted against China
and its government; even when they (CCP) can also be in the wrong. (No
comments about the security law in Hong Kong or the unequal treatment of
Uyghurs in Xinjiang).

On other issues closer to home but on the same topic, it costs them virtually
nothing. Therefore they will get behind any virtue signalling opportunity at
no cost to their enterprise.

If you apply the nonsense of "silence is complicit" logic in Apple's stance
against discrimination: It is good in China but bad in US.

[0] [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/31/apple-grew-in-china-with-
rec...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/31/apple-grew-in-china-with-record-ipad-
and-services-revenue.html)

